# radio



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

what are some good retro radios looking to spend up to $300 
want to go back from modern din radio.
car is 1970 gto

thanks


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried this with their original radio?

RediRad Classic Car AM and FM radio adapter- MP3/Satellite Radio to AM or FM band


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I left the factory stereo in it's place and run everything off my phone or iPod. I have speakers, amp and a headphone to RCA plug. I have the headphone wire running into the console bucket. I am thinking about moving it to the ashtray. So when the ashtray is open an iPhone dock will be there.

The article below explains it. It is very simple and sounds great. I will never install a stereo again.

The Jalopy Journal Blog Archive Hidden Tunes Via An Ipod


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

anyone try a ames 185p radio price $300 and looks factory


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I wish I would have bought this unit, still might. I like it looks retro but is modern

RetroSoundUSA.com - 1968-72 GTO / Le Mans / Tempest Model One Radio


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

joe look at ames there number 185p it looks more original also preformance years has the same radio I just wish there was some reviews on it


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

well i finished installing the ames 185p radio looks fairly original i had to add some sheet metal on the dash since it was cut out for a din type radio and then added new aluminum trim it took as while to get things right but now it looks pretty good going to post some pics


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Any pictures yet?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

im getting a error when i try to send pics sorry


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Ok, I thought my computer was screwing up, I had the same problem. What I had to do was use my phone app to upload pics. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

